# Corn Snake Feeding and More (a little help please?)



## MikeDarrellJohnson (Sep 3, 2009)

hello good people of Reptile Forums 

just looking for a little more information about corn snakes

what age/size/weight should i move up from one pinkie a week to 2
what age/size/weight should i move on to fuzzies and so on

and what size vivaruims do i need for when my snake grows bigger?
he's currently about 17inches long and i have him in a 29cm lenght by 20cm depth tank

how long will it be before i need to upgrade? and to what size will i need to upgrade?

thanks
Mike.


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi,

To be honest there is no real science to it, offer the secong pinkie and if he/she takes it then your on the right track, it's all trial and error. Some say as long as the food is no bigger than the widest part of the snake then thats fine.

For the viv size that all depends on what size the corn ends up. A simple rule is for every foot of snake you should allow one square foot of floor space. e.g. if your corn gets to 5 foot then a 3'x2'x2' is the minimum.
An easy way to work this out is if your snake is longer than the length plus the depth out you tub then it is time to think about upgrading. This is just a rough guide and you will know when it is time for you to change the tub.

Going off this your tub will be fine for a while.

Hope this helps and good look with the corn.

Great snakes to keep.


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey mike
I found this somewhere

*Single pinkies (2-3g) every 5-7days (Snake weight = 4-15g)
*Double pinkies (2-3g each) every 5-7days (Snake weight = 16-23g)
*Small fuzzies (5-7g) every 5-7days (Snake weight = 24-30g)
*Regular fuzzies (7-9g) every 5-7days (Snake weight = 30-50g)
*Hoppers (9-12g) every 5-7days (Snake weight = 51-90g)
*Weaned (14-20g) every 7-10days (Snake weight = 91-170g)
*Adult (24-30g) every 7-10days (Snake weight = 170g+)

Not sure how accurate that is but yeah...


----------



## Oli ds (Nov 23, 2009)

Would you recommend feeding every 5 or 7 days?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Oli ds said:


> Would you recommend feeding every 5 or 7 days?


 I would feed every 5-7 days under 1 year.
7-10 days over a year.
14-21 over 3 years old.


----------



## Oli ds (Nov 23, 2009)

Cheers for the advice :2thumb:




Jczreptiles said:


> I would feed every 5-7 days under 1 year.
> 7-10 days over a year.
> 14-21 over 3 years old.


----------



## Bosh (Jan 26, 2009)

SykeSnake said:


> A simple rule is for every foot of snake you should allow one square foot of floor space. e.g. if your corn gets to 5 foot then a 3'x2'x2' is the minimum.



Whilst that is quite good as a guide, a lot of people keep adult corns in 33L or 50L RUBS, and there not even close to 3x2x2.


----------



## SnakeBoy0994 (Oct 20, 2008)

I fed mine every 5 days until they could handle small mice now I feed them every 7 or 8 days.


----------

